# Process terminated with status 3



## Heavy Rain (Jan 6, 2010)

My program runs but then exits 1/10 of a second later and the build log gives me the above message,

I would post the code but it's long (about 250 lines) and I don't know how to fix this, I didn't find any help from a google either,

I am using codeblocks with mingw.


----------

